# A rare catch Otf?



## SuperYak (Sep 21, 2012)

I caught this guy on the flats in POC last weekend. White and yellow clouser. I have never seen a fish like this before!


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

Thats cool never caught a tripletail in the bay in POC.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

That is one lit up tripletail!! Nice going!! FISH ON!!


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Triple tail with jaundice.


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Looks like a funky colored Oscar. LOL


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

ive been after a fish that looks like that for the last 2 months at the packery jetties .Ive had 2 hooked but have lost them both times once on a clouser and the second time on RC.what is it!


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Cool catch. Juvenile triple tail. They will brown up as they get bigger but I swear those things can color morph like a cameleon


----------



## Absolut (Jan 23, 2010)

Awesome triple tail! They are so cool looking when they are young.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Very cool looking fish


----------

